# Positive Progress Thread



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey all!

Game here, i just thought that this would be a good idea since there arnt many positive threads out there.

So the rules are simple...We only talk about positive progress here, realizations youve made about the condition and from your point of view what is this strange condition really all about? Confusion? stress? brain damage? or maybe all three..

The second rule is no negatives here: i DONT want to hear anything that doesnt relate to insight into the condition. Fair?

Allright!

Bring it on!


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2011)

I don't have DP anymore. I know who I am, I feel like myself, I function, make money, play basketball, etc. is that enough progress?









Listen to DP's message and let it teach you. Don't be scared.


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

Time is the most likely healer.

Establishing love and strong relationships is necessary to carry you through.

Do not cling to your pre-DP self, look forward.

Do not victimize yourself by overly identifying with the label of DP.


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

Lowrey said:


> I don't have DP anymore. I know who I am, I feel like myself, I function, make money, play basketball, etc. is that enough progress?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DP's message? Id really like to hear what that is









Good stuff also on the post above this one.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2011)

TheGame said:


> DP's message? Id really like to hear what that is


to that was to not ignore my feelings. DP disapeeared.


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

Lowrey said:


> to that was to not ignore my feelings. DP disapeeared.


im sorry what?


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

TheGame said:


> im sorry what?


I think hes saying try not to loose touch with your feelings


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

Ah good one then! 
Ill remember that!


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2011)

I recently realized, perhaps remembered, that reality isn't something you "gain", but *DP/DR is something you "lose"*. And "reality" is what it is left. It's as if DP/DR is a veil placed over your senses. Since I changed my perspective to like that, I've been feeling a lot more real, and recovering more than ever. Remember, DP/DR is a Protective Mechanism, *accept it, then let it go.*


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2011)

TheGame said:


> im sorry what?










sorry that was in a strange language

I mean, the message for me was : don't ignore your feelings, because they're there for a reason. I grew up feeling guilty for feeling the way I feel. I repressed every pain in me to act like my family and people expected me to act. DP was a wake-up call, saying : stop trying to act like you can't be angry and sad when you live in family problems since age 3, you can't be angry and sad when you're the victim of your environment, you can't be angry when people who grew up in a nice family trying to tell you how you should act and feel, etc.

when I let these feelings be, DP disappeared and I felt like more myself than before.


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> I recently realized, perhaps remembered, that reality isn't something you "gain", but *DP/DR is something you "lose"*. And "reality" is what it is left. It's as if DP/DR is a veil placed over your senses. Since I changed my perspective to like that, I've been feeling a lot more real, and recovering more than ever. Remember, DP/DR is a Protective Mechanism, *accept it, then let it go.*


Good stuff man!

i love this stuff.. and if we can just make this thread bigger then i have a vision of this being like a reminder manual for people who loses track of themselves and their mind at times.


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

Also, trying to resume normal life is also a good thing, dont try to stay in your room the whole day.


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

Lowrey said:


> sorry that was in a strange language
> 
> I mean, the message for me was : don't ignore your feelings, because they're there for a reason. I grew up feeling guilty for feeling the way I feel. I repressed every pain in me to act like my family and people expected me to act. DP was a wake-up call, saying : stop trying to act like you can't be angry and sad when you live in family problems since age 3, you can't be angry and sad when you're the victim of your environment, you can't be angry when people who grew up in a nice family trying to tell you how you should act and feel, etc.
> 
> when I let these feelings be, DP disappeared and I felt like more myself than before.


Ah! thanks alot clearer now. Yeah im working on this aswell. allthough i must say that anger is not the healthiest thing to go round feeling all the time. I try not to surpress my anger so it leads me to depression but i do control it since i do not believe in justifying anger. that only leads to more anger and hate.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2011)

TheGame said:


> Ah! thanks alot clearer now. Yeah im working on this aswell. allthough i must say that anger is not the healthiest thing to go round feeling all the time. I try not to surpress my anger so it leads me to depression but i do control it since i do not believe in justifying anger. that only leads to more anger and hate.


yes, anger is not the healthiest thing, but there is a difference between 1.) acting upon your anger -> creating problems and hurting others 2.)repressing your anger -> making yourself explode (panic, anxiety, DP) and 3.) letting yourself feel anger and then decide freely

like I said in an other thread, DP is a very strange thing, but it's even more strange how quickly it can disappear.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2011)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> I recently realized, perhaps remembered, that reality isn't something you "gain", but *DP/DR is something you "lose"*. And "reality" is what it is left. It's as if DP/DR is a veil placed over your senses. Since I changed my perspective to like that, I've been feeling a lot more real, and recovering more than ever. Remember, DP/DR is a Protective Mechanism, *accept it, then let it go.*


exactly. people are trying to "get themselves back", but it's a wrong perspective. they can't get themselves back because they haven't lose themselves in the first place (whatever that means). they have to lose DP.


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

Lowrey said:


> exactly. people are trying to "get themselves back", but it's a wrong perspective. they can't get themselves back because they haven't lose themselves in the first place (whatever that means). they have to lose DP.


Yes yes aaaand yes!


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

Deeza said:


> I have been taking 5-htp and so far its been the only thing to really help my DP and DR. I'm on 100mg everyday for the past week.. My anxiety and depression have pretty much lifted and my dp\dr is some what tolerable. Also getting out and hanging out more with friends seems to help a little.


Socializing is vital for recovery...some of the realizations only come from socializing andhaving others reflect back to you how you feel etc..


----------



## Timer (Feb 10, 2011)

Yep - I'm with you guys, been a bit down last couple of days but gonna get back on with it. Gonna add Mucuna Dopa into my daily supplements and see how I get on.

Gotta stay positive and strong, not an option being in dpdr forever. Imagine the strength you will feel when facing up to all your fears and whatever put your brain into this state.

TOF - I agree, its not something that you get cured from, but that lifts and goes away, I need to remember that sometimes.

Good Luck all.


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

The remembering that there is nothing wrong with you is the most vital thing for me at least to remember all the time...that keeps me in power and out of the questioning range.


----------



## FacelessJane (Apr 1, 2011)

Accepting your symptoms is the really helpful. You can't force a change, only accept it and move forward. Besides, the symptoms won't kill ya, they're just obstructions that can be dealt with as they come into your realm of awareness.

Setting small goals for yourself is really helpful too. Positive music and a diet of whole foods and HYDRATION have helped me as well.


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

is it just me, or is everyone with DP really awesome and smart and ambitious?

seriously, such a cool group of people are commenting on this thread! It's obvious everyone here is doing everything they can to beat this.

DP today, world leaders of tomorrow


----------



## Chris P Bacon (May 31, 2011)

Today has been a good day for me!

My house is my safe zone basically and whenever I leave it I usually get anxious and the dp comes on stronger, but today, it basically stayed at its normal level and I was able to have a nice day out with my sister, mother and grand mother.

Hopeing I'm not far off fully recovering! Getting a bloody job would help. Grr...


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2011)

PhoenixDown said:


> is it just me, or is everyone with DP really awesome and smart and ambitious?
> 
> seriously, such a cool group of people are commenting on this thread! It's obvious everyone here is doing everything they can to beat this.
> 
> DP today, world leaders of tomorrow


there's definetely a connection to intelligence and somehow being special.

if I wouldn't be so ambitious, I wouldn't have been suffering from DP because I just wouldn've gave a fuck about my life.


----------



## rightwrong99 (Apr 17, 2011)

I havent posted on here very much.. maybe once or twice.. but I figured its time for a serious update about my progress and gradual recovery. I was in the depths of hell only 3 months ago and since alot has changed. I mean, I was BAD. I couldn't leave my room, couldnt eat, couldnt talk to people, etc. I have many glimpses of what normal feels like now - I remember who I am (I never left, as it turns out), I can connect with other people, Im starting my career as an actor, hanging out with people, etc.
What has been helping in my recovery?
1) Not going on the DP website. There's too much negative information on here - and negative information coming from a lot of people who aren't _seriously _working at recovery. Especially in the chat rooms - its filled with people who keep doing drugs - who have given up and claim that DP is with them forever. I got sucked into whining in those chat rooms until I finally realized that there was a *pattern* in all the people who weren't recovering. I tried to detect the pattern and then avoid everything they kept doing that was clearly not working.
2) Seeing a depersonlization specialist in NYC - Orna Guralnik. I've been seeing her for a month now, 2 to 3 times a week. Since being with her I've seen the most progress. She really understands what its like to have DP and adamently believes that theres no reason a person has to stay in a depersonalized state.
3) Harris Harrington's program. Saying 'Harris Harrington' makes many people on this website twitch. However, watching his videos on repeat and implementing his exercises into my every day life has aided in my progress. Orna Guralnik has also given me the go-ahead to continue working on his program. He may not be a professional, but he still really knows what he's talking about. The trick is to DO THE WORK. You HAVE to do the work. Ive had his program for about 2 months now and looking back to where I was then Ive seen a HUGE difference. 
4) The Linden Method. I used this in the beginning to get past all of the unnecessary anxiety. My panic attacks are 100% gone and I have no more physical anxiety. I can now recognize anxious/OCD thoughts for what they are and move past them.
5) Staying active in life. Doing everything I would be doing if I didn't have DP. This is probably the hardest part - but one of the most important. Don't let the DP set you back. My motto has been "I am going to be the happiest most productive person with DP ever!" I took a risk that maybe it wouldn't go away... and in the process, it has. Face your fears head on.
6) Medications - After battling whether I would take medication or not - first going through Paxil, then Prozac, then Paxil, then Xanax, then Klonopin, etc, etc. I gave in and decided to take a low dose of Zyprexa (an antipsychotic.) The very word 'antipsychotic' would make my DP flare up to untolerable levels (proving that it responds to anxious thoughts.) But since starting the medication a month ago, I've gotten past the stigma associated with this type of medication. It has helped tremendously with my depression associated with DP and my anxious thoughts. It doesn't make DP go away but its opened up a small gap in your thoughts and awareness with which you can reintegrate and do the work you need to do. Gives you a little more strength, if you will.
7) Staying strong. I personally have found a couple people through this DP site that I've stayed in contact with and we help each other through our recovery. I also have family and friends that remind me to stay strong when I want so badly to give up.

There's a ton more I could say... if you have any questions feel free to message me on here or email me: [email protected] 
Im happy to talk to anyone that is also working hard on their recovery. Fight the good fight!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (May 31, 2011)

Hello Call.

I've had dp/dr since February, I got it after a pretty torrid couple of months with health anxiety. Basically, worrying about my health was my trigger, and I have to learn that all the little pains and sensations I feel aren't signs of a serious disease, whilst its tough, I feel like I am making progress.

The dp/dr is at a far lower level now than it was three months ago but I feel I still have a way to go, I'd just like to know how big a role exercise played in your recovery? I used to play for a football (soccer for you Yanks) team a couple of years ago but since then I have mostly been sat on my backside, I've now reached 13 stone in weight which is the heaviest I have ever been in my life, although I acknowledge that at 19 years of age I am still growing and developing physically.

Does just going out and having a jog really help that much? I can't seem to motivate myself to do anything, I just sit around all day and play videogames, which does distract me from my dp but also isn't very healthy, I just eat junk food aswell mostly.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

The mind might be bogged down, but the body wants to move. Exercise releases endorphins, up your matabolism and oxygen levels. You'll feel clearer and calmer afterwards.(if not during!)

The body and mind are connected. A boost in one benefits the other. Which leads me to my next point...

Da da da!! TBC...


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

I thought about starting a thread on this, but I like this one so I'll post it here.
I had a realisation recently.

This is difficult for some to swallow, but we trained ourselves to dissociate, to escape situations or circumstances to stressful to handle at the time. We didnt want to be there, our subconcious duely obliged.

How do you learn something? You first use concious effort, haphazardly and awkwardly at first, until the subconcious takes over and does it automatically - just like learning an instrument or riding a bike.

The upshot of this is that you can re-train yourself to do the opposite.

Our bodies are our physical vehicle in the "Real" world.

Start to make a deliberate effort to connect with your bodily sensations. Train yourself to 
feel your hands, arms, legs, feet etc. Where you feel distress, concentrate on that area. If you feel much emotion, ignore that and focus on the physical sensation. I found that my racing thoughts, when examined, were actually physical tension in my neck, head and shoulders (not the shampoo). I found my head cleared when I reached the physical base.Make this a habit until it becomes automatic - as with all learning - and you are training yourself to feel real again.

This is Somatic Experiancing, recommended to me by someone in chat whoes name escapes me.
The idea that as well as a fight-or-flight responce in times or stress, we also have a freeze responce as a last resort. This doesnt meen we are calm, but that the energy is trapped, waiting to explode, like when a prone deer suddenly jumps up and runs when the lion looks away. (if that's what lions hunt..I'm not David Attenborough.) 
When this energy for action is not used, either from being trapped in a no-win freeze responce or inhibition from the "intelligent" mind due to how it would look to society, we develop all manner of symptoms.

Alot of us tend to avoid feeling because of the trapped stress/trauma in our bodies.
The fear of it, pain of it and what we will do if we let it go. But if you trust your body and just go with it, you can sometimes quite literally "shake it out". Just as with standing or lying stillness meditations when you start to feel rushes, as trapped energy is released, you may have involuntary muscle contractions or start to shake. Just continue to connect to the feelings. Eventually, with regular practice, they come down.

This is the act of reclaiming your body; taking your body back.

We are animals, and wild animals rarely get traumatised, so it's logical to me that there must be some natural physical mechanism for restoring balance. I've only been doing this a few weeks and as I type this my hand and fingers feel more real to me and more "mine" than they have in years.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

PhoenixDown said:


> Time is the most likely healer.
> 
> Establishing love and strong relationships is necessary to carry you through.
> 
> ...


This is INCREDIBLY good advice. I have found that my greatest amount of suffering has come from mouring over who I used to be (and what I used to be able to accomplish) and labeling myself as someone with a rare disorder that has no treatment or cure. I cannot count the hours that I spent watching reality television, seeing all of those people going around completely normal and just bawling my eyes out because I wasn't like them anymore. So long I spent in anger over how I'm not my old self anymore, how I completely lost the ability to function when I was so with it before. I also dug myself into a really deep hole with thinking that I was "special" because I had dp. Dp was my entire identity. I was "sick" with a disorder that might not ever go away. It became an excuse, a sentence, a complete definition of my life. And yes, it's true that dp does change the way that you do things but the point is to not let it control you. Despite what a lot of very depressed people like to think, Dp is not a sickness. It's not an illness. it's not a mental illness. It can be a disorder but for 99.9% of people, it's a temporary state. Something that needed to serve a purpose and when it's purpose is served, it goes away. I have found that on the day where it is the worst, the only thing that makes me feel better is to force myself to get out of the house and do something. By the end of the day I feel a thousand times better. I control it. I don't let it control me.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

Phantasm said:


> I thought about starting a thread on this, but I like this one so I'll post it here.
> I had a realisation recently.
> 
> This is difficult for some to swallow, but we trained ourselves to dissociate, to escape situations or circumstances to stressful to handle at the time. We didnt want to be there, our subconcious duely obliged.
> ...


this post alone enough for anybody to get rid of DP. congrats.


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

Ok people. Ive figured my DP out this week and i am now currently having the worst dissociative fit in history.

Lemme tell ya what ive discovered.

Dp is really not an illness nor have you lost your identity and you are NOT going insane. Even though thinking that "oh my god im going nuts" will aid the DP in ITS favor and keep fucking with your mind.

This whole thing is basically bullshit a "trip" like if you where on LSD or weed 24/7. 
The way it works is as follows :

1. you get an anxious thought or a feeling that you "cant" deal with at that moment because you are supposed to be "ok" right? 
upon having said thought you either do one of two things 1, You dissociate yourself from the thought and then forget that you ever had it 2, you accept the fact that you are having a thought and you acknowledge it and yourself for having it and then you realize "oh its just a thought" maybe i should just calm down. 
2. If you did indeed dissociate it means that you are now in a state of questioning or in denial of your thoughts and feelings witch will fuel the anxiousness even more and so begins the circle of dissociation. 
Now ofcourse your aware of this your there all the time experiencing this. so what do you do? you try to grab a hold of yourself and the thoughts and feelings you are having since they appear to "vanish" from your awareness really really quickly witch ofcourse is complete bullshit. the thing that is happening can be related to really really fast "becoming" instead of just being in the now and accepting yourself as you are.

when you realize what you have to do its to late you keep doing this thing having a thought, dissociating from it then observing yourself because something IS seriously wrong with me if im doing this so now i need to check myself and observe myself. This forms a circle and the further you go the "smaller you get" and the bigger the thoughts and feelings become. and fear of the condition is a fact.

When this fear gets to you and this circle of dissociation keeps going you get more and more affraid of going nuts and eventually you have a red burning hot panic attack.

It was about here that i realized that ok...i feel normal now i feel real and im fine so what the fuck am i trying to improve or what the fuck am i trying to become? this dissociation doesnt lead to me going mad..it leads to the condition getting bigged up and the emotions become stronger and stronger and the thoughts more evil etc etc..

I realized that the word STOP has indeed got alot of power and just taking a breath or two to calm yourself down really does the trick. IF you can stop the circle of thoughts and dissociation and all that.

This if not controlled or stopped leads to a mindfucking process that can continue for months or even years. for me its been 8 months now and as my general wellbeeing has increased it feels like im "starting over" all the time. That is indeed true in the sence that you do the same stupid shit all over again except now you feel better in your body and you can withstand more stress even though your still weak as shit.

Making to much of this depersonalization crap keeps you in its violence and you cant come out of it until you realize that your in a mindfuck. my advice is to tell yourself to STOP and then calm down. listen to the sounds around you and you will realize that you are in your head ALL the time and fear of not beeing able to stop thinking actually keeps this shit going aswell...

i dunno if this makes any sence to you. ive had the worst relapse ever since this began. but i think i needed it to realize how fucking stupid im acting...Any questions? just ask =)


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

You can try to exercise control over DP, but don't give yourself too hard a time when you get mindfucked by it. This isn't entirely your fault. If it were straight-forward willpower that could release us from DP, we all would have done it by now. Regardless, I think your observations are good.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2011)

TheGame said:


> Ok people. Ive figured my DP out this week and i am now currently having the worst dissociative fit in history.
> 
> Lemme tell ya what ive discovered.
> 
> ...


yesssssss.


----------



## rightwrong99 (Apr 17, 2011)

TheGame said:


> Ok people. Ive figured my DP out this week and i am now currently having the worst dissociative fit in history.
> 
> Lemme tell ya what ive discovered.
> 
> ...


This is why mediation is so helpful in recovery. You need to spend time becoming familiar with your thoughts. The more familiar you become with them, the less and less you will dissociate from them.


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

nycall21 said:


> This is why mediation is so helpful in recovery. You need to spend time becoming familiar with your thoughts. The more familiar you become with them, the less and less you will dissociate from them.


I just think we all need to get familiar with them on an everyday basis and say to ourselves that what we think dont define who we are. What we DO defines who we are at least to other people. We're so affraid of being dorky or we worry so much about what other people think of us we make it our only focus when we socialize etc. Its downright RUDE to do that to yourself. your actually being a DICK to yourself.


----------



## rightwrong99 (Apr 17, 2011)

Chris P Bacon said:


> Hello Call.
> 
> I've had dp/dr since February, I got it after a pretty torrid couple of months with health anxiety. Basically, worrying about my health was my trigger, and I have to learn that all the little pains and sensations I feel aren't signs of a serious disease, whilst its tough, I feel like I am making progress.
> 
> ...


Exercise is definitely good to be doing, but I personally dont believe it is integral to recovering from DP. I personally have been doing yoga at least 3 or 4 times a week. That has helped me TREMENDOUSLY to reintegrate. Whenever you give awareness to your physical body and to your breath - you bridge the gap between the body and mind and you become a more whole, centered person. Also, getting in touch with your body allows your emotions to express themselves better. I no longer have that numbing sensation where you feel dead behind the eyes.

I should add that changing your thoughts is super importnat. Try to replace Depersonalized thoughts with affirmations like "I approve of myself," "I recognize and accept my personal strengths," "I am independent and interdependent" and lots more. I thought.. hey what do I have to lose by incorporating these into my every day routine... I have 3 affirmations programmed into my phone's calendar every day so it sends me 3 different reminders a day. When I get the reminder, I take 5 seconds to close my eyes and repeat it both in my head and out loud and feel where or how it resonates with me. After a week of doing this Ive noticed a really big change in both how I perceive myself and the rest of the world. Its like it activates different neural pathways that I havent noticed before.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2011)

That is what I pompously call, "Desired State Reprogramming"

The subconcious mind is immediate, illiterate and emotional. In practice, this meens that you can rationalise and reason about something till the cows come home, but the subconcious will just absorb the over-all emotional impression.

And that very impression is maintained by our dwelling on it.
Words have no meaning to the subconcious unless they are emotional triggers.

The upshot of this is that we can imprint positive emotional patches on our phyches.
Feelings of comfort, security and freedom, felt in the here and now, practiced until they become automatic, eventually become instinct.

We maintain our current state moment by moment and day by day. You are practising it now. Why not just feel a desired state of being, in this moment- As if you have it right now. (Remember the subconcious is now and has no understanding of past or future.)

We have more choice than we realise, and we havn't realised it because it's so simple- wood for the trees.

If you think I'm talking out my backside, that's fine. It's just a theory I'm working on.


----------



## Avalanche (Apr 14, 2011)

.


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

THIS POST BY GYPSY: (the only reason im the one posting is because gypsy claimed that he couldnt find this thread upon me asking him to instead post this here=)

Hey guys,

so basically, this thread shall be a positive one and an encouragement to everyone who is not sure if he/she "will be able to do this".

DP/DR, anxiety, depression... the whole crap is still there, hovering over my life for more than 13months now, but I have decided to follow my previous goals, no matter how hard that would be.

This morning, I had to do my last oral examination at university. I absolutely HATE oral examinations. I always feel trapped and panicky and I mostly do not remember half of what I have learned. This oral examination was even in English, so it was not, as you might remember, in my mother tongue.

I drove to university like a zombie, actually did not even realize that I did and went throuhg my learning stuff again. I did not remember a single word and was sure I would end up sitting there saying...NOTHING.

I entered the room, the profs asked the first question and suddenly my brain switched into thinking-modus. I talked and talked and talked (and was completely overwhelmed about the fact that I indeed CAN talk in English fairly fluently), I actually remembered MORE than at home and suddenly time was up.

I have passed the exam with a 2,0 which is a really really good result for me, as I really HATE oral exams, especially if they are not in my mother tongue.

So this shall be an encouragement to trust yourself even when DP'ed. Really. I was CONVINCED that I cannot do this. I believed I KNEW I could not. But I could.

Trust yourself! Your real self knows what to do in tough situations. I did not believe it until this morning


----------



## Gypsy85 (Sep 23, 2010)

Thank you, the Game









By the way, I'm a girl


----------



## Acoustics (Jun 5, 2011)

Ever thought that we're somewhat "lucky" to have gotten this? I know it's hard to imagine but just think, you see so many people without it who are saying thing like "I hate my life" when it comes to bills, or even failing a math test. When I get out of this hell, whenever I come across hardship I'll just be like "eh, I've dealt with worse." Ya know?


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

yes i have reffered to this experience as one of the most important things that have happened to me in my life. No matter how shittily scary and horrible it has been i believe that it will make me a really strong and wise man =)

And i believe that about nearly everyone on here who has this condition aswell. If you can learn not to fear the condition in and of itself there is alot and alot to learn about life and yourself in this...


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2011)

TheGame said:


> yes i have reffered to this experience as one of the most important things that have happened to me in my life. No matter how shittily scary and horrible it has been i believe that it will make me a really strong and wise man =)
> 
> And i believe that about nearly everyone on here who has this condition aswell. If you can learn not to fear the condition in and of itself there is alot and alot to learn about life and yourself in this...


ya know maybe in a way dp is mental and psychological evolution in some ways. i think you would forget about the bad experiences and what they felt like after you recover, but the mental strength and fortitude you required, that absolute will to survive and come out on top the other side should still remain in the back of your subconscious, ready to come out should you be tested again in such away in your life. so yes, though it may have sucked away nearly half a year of my life, dp also helped me learn more about myself and dare i say actually made me a stronger person...


----------



## DeadFish (Aug 2, 2011)

requested that I move this positive experience over here.... ahhh... well... here is the link:

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/28612-interesting-reaction-i-had-to-latest-dp-experience/page__gopid__239086#entry239086

Basically: recognized the feelings of dp coming on again... acknowledged it... and like that it went away... pooF! I call that progress.


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

DeadFish said:


> requested that I move this positive experience over here.... ahhh... well... here is the link:
> 
> http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/28612-interesting-reaction-i-had-to-latest-dp-experience/page__gopid__239086#entry239086
> 
> Basically: recognized the feelings of dp coming on again... acknowledged it... and like that it went away... pooF! I call that progress.


it sure is! at least in the way you handle these DP feelings and situations where you experience it. Ive learnt not to fear it and that that is the best way to treat it. With a laugh. "oh god here comes stupid xD"


----------



## sue (Jul 4, 2011)

Just wondering, I was doing excellent with ignoring the dp for weeks and I can feel that it is at the back burner like i can ignore it easily not to think about it easily but suddenly 2 days a go it is like going up to the front which is hard to ignore and it makes me cry since I was so frustrated. yesterday and last night i felt totally lost and like I am loosing my mind.The lost feeling so painful.This morning I am ok again meaning I can ignore even the thought comes I keep myself busy. Is it normal process of recovery?You experience the same?Cheers.


----------



## MrSpock2 (Mar 16, 2011)

Doing math seems to help me calm down a lot. I go on Khan Academy and do all the addition exercises and it really calms me down.


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

AND fellow Dp'ers i thing that it is just this we have to do...realize that this condition is just a worsening of the experience we ordinarily have of our otherwise so controllable minds. that the thoughts seem bigger because we fear ourselves and what our minds are really capable of "doing".

Calming down and breathing has helped me ignore the condition because it is really hard to ignore something you are affraid of...


----------



## rightwrong99 (Apr 17, 2011)

Im happy to say that my dp is now episodic and very low level! Its actually really hard now though because when it comes on it feels worse than it felt before when I had it bad all the time. Its definitely on its way out though. And theres a world of difference compared to the last time I posted o here. When it comes now it feels awful in comparison I guess. Im still battling my depression though which is another beast... started lamictal 4 weeks ago and its been helpful. Keep fighting!


----------

